# Control de un MOtor con transistor



## Pelelalo (Dic 2, 2010)

Dudilla muy simple aunque creo saber por qué.

TEngo el siguiente circuito para controlar un motor:







Preguntas:

¿Por qué poner un transistor para el apagado de este dispositivo? ¿Por qué no poner directamente un pulsador.

En lo que respecta a la velocidad, NO funciona. Si bajo el potenciómetro no va más deprisa. De hecho se me ha ido la mano y creo haber quemado el transistor.

Las especificaciones son:

Potenciómetro 850 ohmios. He llegado a ponerle en serie resistencias pero tampoco.
Transistor npn 547 (creo)
Vcc=5V.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## rodri_go100 (Dic 2, 2010)

ahi el transistor actua como interruptor, cuando le metes mas de 0.7V en la base, entra en saturación y el motor se pone en marcha, cuando hay menos, esta en corte y el motor se para.

Ojo que esto es para motores muy pequeños, y más con el BC547 que es de muy baja corriente.

Si necesitas controlar la velocidad te tienes que ir a una especie de fuente lineal de tensión, o a un control PWM mas complicado pero eficiente.
Busca en el foro que hay muchos temas con motores DC y PWM

Saludos


----------



## Pelelalo (Dic 3, 2010)

Vale, me estas diciendo que es prácticamente imposible controlar la región activa en la que la corriente que circularia por el colector es controlada por la corriente en la base.

Luego NO puedo controlar la velocidad de este motor con este tipo de transistor y en esta configuración.

Gracias de veras rodrigo.


----------



## jorger (Dic 3, 2010)

Pare empezar, ese circuito tiene un fallo.
El potenciómetro debe ir conectado entre la base y el colector del transistor.

Segundo, no utilices un transistor como el bc547 porque lo vas a quemar casi al instante.Usa uno de mayor potencia, por ejemplo el BD135.

El circuito (con el fallo corregido) lo monté hace mucho y funciona estupendamente, no deberías tener problemas.Regula la velocidad del motor a la que te plazca.

Saludos.


----------



## Pelelalo (Dic 3, 2010)

El potenciómetro tiene 3 pines, ¿quieres que conecte los 3, ampliando la conexión en el colector? 

Te agradezco lo del bd135. En lo de elección de transistores, no tengo ni papa. Siempre los he estudiado, pero creo que de práctica, lo único que sé es de los enredos que se me ocurren.

Entonces en resumidas cuentas usas el:

BD135
Potenciómetro 1k
Vcc=5V
Motorcillo

Una cosa más, con estos motorcillos, ¿no valdría poner sólo potenciómetros y ahorrarse los transistores???


----------



## jorger (Dic 3, 2010)

radioFM dijo:


> El potenciómetro tiene 3 pines, ¿quieres que conecte los 3, ampliando la conexión en el colector?


No no, el potenciómetro *SOLO* debe ir conectado a la base del transistor y al colector.Nada más.



> Entonces en resumidas cuentas usas el:
> 
> BD135
> Potenciómetro 1k
> ...


 
El BD135 lo puse *a modo de ejemplo*, eso no quiere decir que yo usara ese mismo transistor.Te vale cualquiera que soporte un mínimo de 3A, para estar seguros de no quemarlo (se supone que usas motores pequeños).



> Una cosa más, con estos motorcillos, ¿no valdría poner sólo potenciómetros y ahorrarse los transistores??


 
Entonces por esa regla de tres un motor de 500w lo puedes controlar con un simple potenciómetro de 1/4W.Eso es imposible.

El transistor está ahí para que se 'coma' toda la intensidad del motor, en lugar del potenciómetro.Si conectaras el potenciómetro directo al motor se quemaría.

saludos.


----------



## Pelelalo (Dic 3, 2010)

Gracias de nuevo.
Te he adjuntado como quedaría el circuito. Dime si es eso a lo que te refieres.



> Entonces por esa regla de tres un motor de 500w lo puedes controlar con un simple potenciómetro de 1/4W.Eso es imposible.
> 
> El transistor está ahí para que se 'coma' toda la intensidad del motor, en lugar del potenciómetro.Si conectaras el potenciómetro directo al motor se quemaría.



Podrías explicarme esto un poco.


----------



## kiws (Dic 3, 2010)

Hechale un vistazo a estos ejemplos a lo mejor puedan resolverte algunas dudas estan hechos en protues


----------



## jorger (Dic 3, 2010)

radioFM dijo:


> Gracias de nuevo.
> Te he adjuntado como quedaría el circuito. Dime si es eso a lo que te refieres.


Si, solo que ahora recuerdo que no es así.Perdón por la confusión 



> Podrías explicarme esto un poco.


Básicamente en ese circuito, el transistor tiene por así decirlo, la función de 'proteger' el potenciómetro.
Casi toda la corriente está circulando por el transistor, y una pequeña parte pasa por el potenciómetro que permite la regulación de velocidad del motor, sin estropearse el propio potenciómetro.

Si ese mismo potenciómetro lo conectaras directamente al motor, sin transistores ni nada, el motor demandaría intensidad suficiente como para quemar el potenciómetro al instante o en cuestión de segundos.Me explico?

Dejo adjunto del circuito que usé realmente (no el que pensaba que era).

Saludos.


----------



## Pelelalo (Dic 4, 2010)

MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS.

Con gente así me hago asiduo de este foro seguro.


----------

